# Gulden's Mustard Jar



## jonahtroy (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello all, sorry to be a bother but i get stuck easy xD. I was doing a 5 minute search in my very near dump. Found a few more early 1910's french's jars but i also came across a Gulden's Mustard Jar. I did some research and found out that Gulden's came out before French's so I'm not 100% sure this is post 1900. Around the bottom of the bottle it says REG.U.S.PAT.OFF and going the other direction GULDEN'S MUSTARD and in the center of the bottom it says BOTTLE and underneath it 9. It has a section where the paper label would be. I would like to get the (approx.) age. Dimensions: 3 3/4" tall. Base diameter: 2 1/2". Opening at top: 1 3/4"

 Pictures 














 Thank you for any help


----------



## madman (Apr 29, 2012)

early machine made jar teens 20s very common, i dont have one but collect food containers toc thru 1950 so for me it would be a keeper


----------



## jonahtroy (Apr 29, 2012)

I was thinking around 1915's. I couldn't find any on Ebay so i dont really have a price range right now. perhaps 5-15$


----------



## jonahtroy (Apr 29, 2012)

Also I'm not sure why, i couldn't even find an actual glass Gulden's jar that looked like this one, even though it has a normal, boringish shape. It would be much help if you can find another one, perhaps for sale


----------



## jonahtroy (Apr 30, 2012)

I did some more searching around last night but I only found Gulden mustard jars that narrowed from base to top. The one i have is cylindricle an then narrows out. Can anyone help me find one like mine

 Edit: Ah yes!!! After long searching i found one that ended on ebay for 9.75$. A little higher than i expected.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jonahtroy
> 
> I did some more searching around last night but I only found Gulden mustard jars that narrowed from base to top. The one i have is cylindricle an then narrows out. Can anyone help me find one like mine
> 
> Edit: Ah yes!!! After long searching i found one that ended on ebay for 9.75$. A little higher than i expected.


 
 Hello Jonah,

 Welcome to the A-BN. Is the screw finish on your Gulden's a lug, or an interrupted screw thread? I'm thinking Twenties, myself.







 1922 _Good Housekeeping_ From.

 I'm quite surprised that an ABM Gulden's sold for anything over a dollar, as I never thought the BIM Gulden's were worth that much, but what do I know.




Thanks Bill.


----------



## jonahtroy (Apr 30, 2012)

It's not a screw top so it must be the other one you said . Sorry for my poor terminology


----------

